# Hot Nacho Dip



## Roxy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hot Nacho Dip:

2 lb.s Velveeta cheese
2 cans hot Hormel chili
2 cans diced green chilies

Mix together and bake at 350 for 30 minutes or put in crockpot on high for 60 minutes. Serve with nacho chips.Reduce to low heat if you are having a party. **Note..I prefer to cook it on low to start with even if it takes longer..just allow more time.

Edited to say that I put onion in it too.


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 25, 2007)

*Another good one*

I'm not a big fan of Velveeta, but I had a similar dip with chili. We are lucky enough to have relatives that own a restaurant, so we get recipes for stuff if we like it.

We use this recipe for Mexican dip that they serve at the restaurant, and like yours, you can also add a can of chili to the mix to spice it up a bit.

Mexican Dip:

1 pkg of cream cheese
2 tbsp sour cream
3 tbsp salsa
chili powder, garlic powder to taste (we use a lot of chili powder to really spice it up)
grated cheddar cheese

Soften the cream cheese. Add all ingredients but the cheese and mix thoroughly. Place in an oven-safe dish, sprinkle with cheese and bake until the cheese is melted and the dip is nice and hot.

Serve with tortilla chips and baked and seasoned pita sections. We usually add a bit of oil to a cookie sheet, cut the pitas into sections and sprinkle them with chili powder and seasoned salt, then bake until warmed.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 25, 2007)

Both sound real good! Thanks!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 25, 2007)

i'll usually crush up some dried out cayenne pepper if i want some kick and add it to cheese /chilli dips.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 25, 2007)

*Yet another good one*

My favorite quick 'n easy Mexican dip is very simple: 

1/2 15-oz. can refried beans
1 cup of your favorite salsa

Heat in microwave for 2 minutes, stir, heat 1-3 more minutes, depending on the strength of your microwave. Serve with tortilla chips or as a nacho topping.


----------



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes..they all sound very good...must trys for me


----------



## lpb (Oct 26, 2007)

Moonwater, your recipe sounds much like a chili cheese dip I made just this past weekend for a party...only I mixed 2 packs of cream cheese with about 2 cups of sour cream, then topped it with a can of chili and shredded cheese...heated up in the oven and served with crackers: it was a hit!

lpb


----------

